# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.5.6

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.5.6 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung SGH-T359, Samsung GT-S6310 and Samsung SGH-I337Z!  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.5.6 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *Samsung SGH-T359*  - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Samsung GT-S6310* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Samsung SGH-I337Z* - added Dead Boot Repair.*All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals
("Help" button in the Software).*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور اخي فيصل عالمتابعة

----------


## ah2014med

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم عندي بوكس octoplus مدخل الجيتاج لايتعرف ولاكني مثبت كل التعاريف افيدني 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## ah2014med

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي الكريم عندي بوكس octoplus مدخل الجيتاج لايتعرف ولاكني مثبت كل التعاريف افيدني  جزاك الله خير
اخي تطلع لي الكتابه هذه في برنامج jtag
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

